

Born Lucky - rkayg
http://rkayg.tumblr.com/post/45331685252/born-lucky

======
simonswords82
I was always taught that you make your own luck. I'm not sure about that, some
people do seem to be luckier than others. So the definition I prefer now is
"luck is when preparation meets opportunity".

You can be given all the luck in the world but you have to be ready to receive
it.

Stay lucky :)

